# Any big breakthrough in the LUJ 1.4 aftermarket tech since the beginning of the year



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

There are at least three aftermarket tunes - Trifecta, Vermont, and BNR. Currently the one people seem to be happiest with is the BNR tune.


----------



## ls1vazquez (Jan 25, 2013)

obermd said:


> There are at least three aftermarket tunes - Trifecta, Vermont, and BNR. Currently the one people seem to be happiest with is the BNR tune.



Thanks. Tuning has been one of the things that I have been wanting to do that I have been delaying. I wanted to see how things panned out with the competition and people using it.


----------



## ls1vazquez (Jan 25, 2013)

How about physical engine modification? Any major price drops on engine and turbo parts?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

ls1vazquez said:


> How about physical engine modification? Any major price drops on engine and turbo parts?


Not really. Price been the same for the new and used market. Every now and then you may get a Black Friday or a group buy and prices get really good.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

BNR has an upgraded turbo that makes significantly more power in the top end (50hp), and a good amount of power in the mid range (20hp), and that's on top of an already tuned car, which already makes a peak 30-40hp and 60-70lb-ft more. 

Note that you will need new valve springs.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

obermd said:


> . Currently the one people seem to be happiest with is the BNR tune.


That's not what I've been hearing.


----------



## ls1vazquez (Jan 25, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> BNR has an upgraded turbo that makes significantly more power in the top end (50hp), and a good amount of power in the mid range (20hp), and that's on top of an already tuned car, which already makes a peak 30-40hp and 60-70lb-ft more.
> 
> Note that you will need new valve springs.


Thanks. Upgraded turbo options is what I was most curious about also, that was one that I wasn't clear on if it was being offered at the beginning of the year.


----------

